# Low Sodium Canned Food?



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

My MaltiPoo, Meeka has to reduce sodium as much as possible due to CHF and fluid build up. I was able to locate a kibble by Acana with 0.2% sodium, but they don't make canned. I am hoping to find the lowest possible sodium content available commercially. She needs canned due to hiding the taste of her meds. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like we have a winner in Merrick Smothered Comfort. It's the lowest sodium content canned they make at 0.08%. She loves their sausage snacks (have to give her a very small portion now though). That is almost equivalent to the Hill Science H/D, so barring any issues the vet will sign off and hopefully she will actually eat it. Manufacturers should really post these values on the websites. Some have the information there, but more often than not, you have to call them directly.


----------

